

Let's Build a Browser Engine in Swift - avinassh
http://www.screaming.org/blog/2014/08/15/lets-build-a-browser-engine-in-swift/

======
edwardg
Nice blog. Swift looks like a nice language to get working with (certainly,
nicer than Rust), and I've been finding that rebuilding things (a simple app
in my case rather than a browser engine!) is a good way to learn programming
concepts/the language. My one bit of feedback would be that your hyper-link
font color is pretty difficult to read!

